# Pixie



## Rosalia

I FINALLY got my first hedgehog! Her name is Pixie
and she's actually in my pocket right know sleeping (don't worry it's a big pocket!) haha
Anyway she's really cute and i love her already so here are some pictures of her:


----------



## ThePliny

awww, what a cutie pie!


----------



## PJM

What a Precious, Pretty Pog Pixie is!  
She really is adorable!


----------



## Karine =^_^=

She looks just like Ishaw, and her fleece looks the same too! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard

She's precious, congrats


----------



## Rosalia

Thank you I'm really proud of her 
& the fleece was something i had her on because i didn't want her to poo in my bed haha xD


----------



## Nancy

She is adorable. I love her name. I have a Pixie as well but my Pixie is an elderly big old gal. The name suited her when she was a wee little pixie of a thing. Not so much now. :lol:


----------



## Rosalia

A few new pictures


----------



## susanaproenca

She is gorgeous and your pictures are awesome! I love her color! 

Be careful with hand feeding, as you don't want your hedgie associating you fingers with food.  and thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## Rosalia

Thank you & thanks for the tip
But i don't think that will happen because i always have something to drink and eat in her cage


----------



## Rosalia

@PJM
haha thanks & she doesn't bite that hard yet ;]


I will upload some new pictures soon (i photograph alot xD)
but do i have to resize them for the forum? cause they keep getting cut off a little on the right


----------



## PJM

Such good pictures! Look at those teeth & that little tongue! Your'e very brave! I can't see how you were able to walk away in-tact. 
I use a plastic spoon or tweezers & even still get mistaken for something delicious every once in a while. :lol:


----------



## Nebular

Love those last two pics. They're adorable.


----------



## shetland

Pixie is so gorgeous. I can see why you want to take pictures of her. And why I want to see more pictures of her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosalia

thank you guys ^^
those comments make me really happy 

@Shetland
keep an eye on this topic then cause i'm gonna post alot more pictures!!


----------



## cylaura

Your pictures are amazing!! The one of her teeth and tongue is fantastic - I can't believe your fingers were okay! Pixie is just too cute. 

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera do you have? My old one is broken and I'm stuck using my phone until I upgrade.


----------



## RalphsMum

oh my! She is super cute - i love the pic of her taking the kibble. If i had a picture of me handing Ralph a kibble,,,all you'd see would be his "frown" and you'd "hear" the huffing.... :lol: 

Ya know... this entire site is just cute overload!!!


----------



## Rosalia

Thank you guys for the sweet comments!!

@cylaura
Ofcource you can ask, i use a Nikon d40x.
Which one did you use before it got broken?

@RalphsMum 
haha ahww, we'll such pictures could be cute anyways ;]
and true! i've seen so much cute pictures already!

Btw tonight i took some more photos of my adorable Pixie
So enjoy!


----------



## Sarahg

Wow! Incredible pictures!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nancy

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Quilled1

Tube-pics are my favorite! They have the best expressions in them. :mrgreen:
Susan's got the best tube-pic with her Pete in the General Forum.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

You take really awesome pics and your hedgie is adorable, the detail is fantastic  I'll definitely be keeping my eye on this thread.


----------



## PJM

Wow! Such great pictures! And such a beautiful subject!


----------



## cylaura

Thanks for the camera info. My old one was a nikon point-and-shoot, but I've been wanting to upgrade to something fancier. The new photos are super adorable!


----------



## MissC

Calling her "Pixie" suits her perfectly!


----------



## shetland

I LOVE the pictures!!!!!!!!!! The teenie little hands!!!!!!!!!!!! She is just too precious!


----------



## susanaproenca

Quilled1 said:


> Tube-pics are my favorite! They have the best expressions in them. :mrgreen:
> Susan's got the best tube-pic with her Pete in the General Forum.


Aww thanks! Pete sure appreciates the compliments (she huffs at you which means she is happy lol!)


----------



## Rosalia

haha thanks for the sweet comments everyone! 
& i'll make sure i'm gonna look at pete's pictures xD


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Amazing pictures of Pixie! Thanks for sharing! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rosalia

Your welcome ^^
And i already have some new pictures to share..
we'll make that ALOT 

Pixie's first bath:













































Drying...













































And after all that, some chilling!



























btw can someone please tell me how to resize my pictures on this forum?
cause they keep getting cut off


----------



## tazzatrillz

Oh gosh, she is just precious. I just got my first hedgehog on Friday and I have the urge to take this many pictures too :roll: but Tumbles just as forthcoming as your little cutie.


----------



## PJM

Pixie is just so cute!! She looks totally relaxed in the bath. Your fortunate - My left forearm was scratched to pieces last night from both my hedgies trying to claw their way out of the bath. 
I love all 3 of the pink pictures. Especially the last 2 - those are perfect. 
As far as the pictures go, I use another website to load my pictures on - Photobucket. You can re-size them on that site & post the link. I usually re-size them to medium, sometimes large. Hope that helps! I'm sure others will share what they use.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

She looks like she is having so much fun in the bath. She's beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Definitely looks like she had fun! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Rosalia

thanks all
& she didn't like the bath that much actualy 
she was scared at first but after that she was okay 
but within 5 minutes she wanted out already xD 
lol was funny though... 

i actually wanted to film it but the batteries of the camera where dead xD
so gonna do that next time probably


----------



## Rosalia

Omg pixie has taken over my hoodie!! xD

I took her out like i do every day
but this time she was alll over the place crawling everywhere in the smallest places
and after that she decided to go in my sleeve

which she doesn't fit into when i still have my arm in there 
so it hurt ALOT so now i took it of and she just took over my hoodie xD


----------



## PJM

:lol: Cute little thief!


----------



## shetland

Bye, Bye hoodie!


----------



## Quilled1

Seems like hedgie owners should be prepared to give up ownership of certain things (like your hoodie and MissC's sleeping bag)


----------



## Nebular

Yeah, I've surrendered a few shirts and a hoodie to my little monster. And most of my couch. :lol:


----------



## MissC

Quilled1 said:


> Seems like hedgie owners should be prepared to give up ownership of certain things (like your hoodie and MissC's sleeping bag)


That $300 sleeping bag has now been altered to 'hedgie size'. We jammed the bottom 2 pocket in a cubby in our livingroom shelving (IKEA). Every evening, Snarf wanders around for a few minutes, noms a couple mealies, runs up to me then runs away 20 times (what is THAT about??), then digs into the bag and falls asleep.

I told my BF it was worth it to mercilessly chop up his $300 sleeping bag cuz it's good to -30 and would double as a GREAT crate liner since it's friggin' frigid and snwoing here. every. single. day.

Poor Jamie. :lol:


----------



## ThePliny

:lol: I haven't let Pliny near my sleeping bag - it is safely stowed away. Pretty sure if he every got his little paws on it, it would be game over for me! 
I have given up the majority of my hoodies to Pliny; he also loves to smush down under the covers of my bed. Spoiled little hog.


----------



## Rosalia

haha lol, i'm glad i'm not the only one who has to surrender to a hedgehog xD


----------



## Rosalia

Got some new pictures of my sweet Pixie


----------



## ReginasMommy

What a gorgeous little girl!!! She is so beautiful! I love all the pictures!!! More! More!


----------



## Nancy

She is so adorable.


----------



## PJM

Precious little sleepy baby!


----------



## megan4032

love the name and the pictures!  What a cutie!!!


----------



## shetland

I'm glad you didn't forget us! I have missed pictures of your little angel!


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

She's so cute!!!!  I love pintos!  The name pixie is cute like her too.


----------



## Rosalia

Thanks all ^^



shetland said:


> I'm glad you didn't forget us! I have missed pictures of your little angel!


and ofcourse i didn't forget you guys.
i'm gonna take some new pictures today cause i took her with me to my internship
(i'm an intern at a photography studio)


----------



## KathyTNY

What a pretty girl! Thanks for the great pictures. I actually LOVE the shot with her mouth wide open - I have never had such a good view of my pog's teeth (FELT them but did not hang around it look at them!!!! :lol: ) - it's very educational actually.

And I second the tip about hand feeding - just because she always has food and water available, that still doesn't mean that she won't think your fingers are not SUPER LARGE worms and bite you. Just be aware that it will prolly happen some time or another.

Have fun with her - she is adorable!

KathyTNY


----------



## Rosalia

i'll watch out but she only had bitten me once and it wasn't that hard so i'm not worried
but you are right about te worms she goes crazy when she sees those xD
but then again i don't feed that by hand (i don't really like insects)

and btw i posted a new picture i made today


----------



## hercsmom

I love it! She's got this look on her face like "Can't a girl get into bed in peace?" She's gorgeous! :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214

That's so cute!!! :lol: what do you have her in? A dollhouse? :lol:


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

She's very pretty, congratulations on becoming a hedgehog parent


----------



## Rosalia

thanks all



hedgiegirl1214 said:


> That's so cute!!! :lol: what do you have her in? A dollhouse? :lol:


& no it was a setup i made with stuff that i found


----------



## shetland

She is an absolute angel and I am going to steal her from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM

So cute! I don't know if she's making the bed or getting ready to get into it! :lol:


----------



## Rosalia

I'm not sure either XD

Anyway i have some FANTASTIC news 
Pixie is gonna get a roommate 

a little stephsister of her is born last week (tuesday)
And i'm gonna visit her tomorrow so i will definitely take some pictures for you guys to see!

i really CAN'T wait


----------



## PJM

I'm excited for you!! Can't wait to hear all about her!


----------



## Rosalia

So i went to visit my (soon to be new hedgie)
And she was really cute! so here are some pictures i wanted to share with you guys


----------



## Rosalia

please vote for my sweet hedgehog!!

http://www.hillspet.com/nl-nl/science-plan-equity/photo-contest.html?a=200&photoid=Y4KE20

Really can use all the votes i can get!
Make sure you send the link to your friends to! 

(you can vote by clicking on the "like" button)


----------



## Rosalia

Hey, today i introduced the new hedgie to Pixie.
I'm gonna house them together if all goes well 

lol like your spelling ;]

And no worries my terrarium is made by me and its like 1.20m whidth and 1m height
(with 3 stores to go to by a tunnel) so they have anough space for 2 sleepingplaces etc.
i also keep an eye on them while they are together!

At night i don't dare to keep them together yet though, 
cause im not sure if i hear them if it does go wrong (although i keep them in my bedroom)
So when i'm going to sleep i remove one of the tunnels en close the hole so Ivy and pixie cant get to eachother 

We'll anyway here are some pictures:


----------



## PJM

Awwww. So cute.


----------



## shetland

Thank you for the update. They are both absolutely beautiful! I am so glad too how cautious you are being as they are introduced to each other,


----------



## Rosalia

Thank you guys!

and yeah me to i dont wanna see neither of them wounded or dead...
i even felt guilty taking them away from her mother xD im kinda a softy haha


----------



## ReginasMommy

Aww, they're both so cute!!!


----------



## Rosalia

Thank you ^^

& i made some new photos today:
Playing in the garden









Bathing with Ivy


----------



## sweetergrrrl

They are both adorable and the colors on them are amazing! Lucky you!!!


----------



## Rainy

Oh, what sweethearts! It looks like one is telling the other a secret in the bath.


----------



## Rosalia

thanks, and yeah haha XD


----------



## DexterTheHog

omg they are SO cute!! They look like the best of friends 
I love pintos!!! Sometimes when Dexter rubs his litter on himself he kind of looks like a pinto... not the same hahaha


----------



## Rosalia

Lol i wish they where the best of friends XD
but thanks for the sweet comments 

and since it has been a while here are some new pictures of pixie with her new truck i bought for her


----------



## shetland

Aw, Pixie is so cute!


----------



## amberkinn

Ha ha it looks like you spoil her rotten! :lol: Both of your hedgies are adorable!


----------



## Rosalia

Lol i spoil them a little bit 0=)
Although there house is smaller now then they had before....

i had made my own terrarium... 120 centimeters wide and 100 centimeters in height with 3 levels they could go to through tunnels...
But they got mites and i was scared that there would still be eggs in it waiting to come out... so i i threw it away.... now they live smaller 
but when i have my own place i will make one again, when i know which size i can make it


----------



## Rosalia

it has been a while since i updated this forum with a picture.
so here is a really adorable picture of pixie!


----------



## SammieStyles

That has to be one of the cutest anointing pictures I've ever seen!  Such a cutie


----------

